
Google Photos Launch Shared Albums - dudus
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/12/shared-memories-made-easy-with-google.html
======
Gustomaximus
Funny they're making this out to be new. Its revamped but this sharing feature
existed in the Picasa days in a simpler form.

Side comment, the Google+ forced usage was a debacle whoever decided the
photos team to remove the sharing via link features in an attempt to force
people onto the G+ platform. Any manager that is willing to significantly hurt
customer experience to drive their units short term results should be run out
of town. Those personalities can be cancerous to companies, driving to make
their personal agenda metrics look good for a couple of quarters before they
move on to the next project.

Glad to see they are returning to what works best for customers!

~~~
Sarkie
It was even in Google Photos until they removed it, to then re-add it now.

They are just removing features and readding them with a different name.

How very Google.

------
reustle
It really should have launched with this, glad to see it is finally up.

